# New Band 'Yo Daddy'



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

My newest weekend band 'Yo Daddy' is finally ready to go in Calgary, we just launched our website and a Facebook page. Here's our first original song 'Sorrow Train'. I produced the recording at home and made this lyric video using my iPhone and Sony Vegas on my PC. 

[video=youtube;m8xmmAPDnew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8xmmAPDnew[/video]

I'm playing bass and keys on this track, we'll soon be releasing more tracks with me on guitar. This is the first band I've ever been in where I'll be switching between bass and guitar 50/50. I've never played bass live before.. neither has the other guitarist/bassist.. but we've been practising and it's gonna work. I can't wait to get gigging again! Hope we can hook something up soon.

Please check out our Website and like us on Facebook if you do that sort of thing.. cheers!

http://yodaddyband.com

https://www.facebook.com/yodaddyband


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was really good - great groove and a well written song. The solo was sweet - right in the pocket.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

very cool vibe... like it  
the Calgary scene is a blast... have fun 
cheers

Blakkstone Hexx...

Facebook Official Band Page
https://www.facebook.com/blakkstonehexx?ref=hl

Reverbnation
http://www.reverbnation.com/blakkstonehexx/

Wixx
http://blakkstonehexx.wix.com/blakkstonehexx


----------

